# Επιπρόσθετα > Συσκευές GSM / GPS / Tablet >  >  Πολύ αργή φόρτιση Tablet και πρόβλημα στο άνοιγμα (Power On)

## corduroy27

Θα ήθελα την πολύτιμη συμβουλή σας για ένα πρόβλημα που έχω με καινούργιο (κινέζικο) Tablet.
Συγκεκριμένα έχω αυτό.

Με λίγα λόγια τη  μέρα που το παρέλαβα το χρησιμοποίησα συνολικά 6 ώρες περίπου (ήταν  πλήρως φορτισμένο), και όταν έφτασε στο 2% το έκλεισα (Power OFF) και το  έβαλα να φορτίζει.
Μία ώρα μετά είχε πάει μόλις στο 3%
Από τότε  το να ξεκινήσει (Power On) έγινε ένας γολγοθάς! Ανοίγει κάποια στιγμή,  μετά από πολλές απόπειρες και με τον φορτιστή στην πρίζα.
Ο φορτιστής  τις πρώτες μέρες δε φαινόταν να φορτίζει (αν και έδειχνε το σχετικό  γράφημα) αφού παρέμενε κρύος ώρες μετά την τοποθέτησή του.
Δοκίμασα με άλλους φορτιστές σε καταστήματα ηλεκτρονικών.
Με το φορτιστή πάνω η συσκευή άνοιγε αλλά δε φαινόταν να ανεβαίνει (ως ποσοστό) η φόρτιση της μπαταρίας.
Όταν μάλιστα βγάζαμε το φορτιστή, η συσκευή δεν μπορούσε να ανοίξει ή αν ήταν ανοιχτή έκλεινε απότομα.
Με  τα πολλά, κατάφερα και την φόρτισα με τον δικό της φορτιστή (5V,  2000mA) αφήνοντάς την πολλές ώρες στην πρίζα και υπολόγισα ότι φορτίζει  1% ανά 7 λεπτά!!!
Δηλαδή χρειάζεται περίπου 11,5 ώρες για να φορτιστεί πλήρως... (αν υποθέσουμε ότι είναι εντελώς άδεια)  :Blink: 
Μου  έκανε όμως κάτι τρελά... Ενώ έβγαζα τον φορτιστή, στο εικονίδιο που  έχει για την μπαταρία, έδειχνε ότι φορτίζει, (σύμβολο αστραπή).

Από χθες παρατηρώ και κάτι ακόμα. Ότι τα δεδομένα χρήσης της μπαταρίας δεν ενημερώνονται σωστά.
Το ποσοστό δηλαδή πέφτει αλλά η ώρα χρήσης με μπαταρία παραμένει στα 0 δευτερόλεπτα, όση χρήση κι αν κάνω!!!
(το  σύμβολο της αστραπής που λέγαμε... προφανώς θεωρεί ότι δεν το έχει  αποσυνδεθεί ο φορτιστής, αν και όπως είπα το ποσοστό πέφτει κανονικά)

*Να πω εδώ ότι όλα αυτά τα "ωραία" δε συνέβαιναν ούτε κατά διάνοια την πρώτη μέρα που το παρέλαβα.
Όλα λειτουργούσαν κανονικά. Άνοιγμα/κλείσιμο της συσκευής (Power On/Power OFF).
Σωστή  ένδειξη μπαταρίας και των δεδομένων (ιστορικού) χρήσης της και φυσικά  δεν υπήρχε το σήμα της αστραπής στο εικονίδιο της μπαταρίας στην πάνω  μπάρα.*

Πιο αναλυτικά η περίπτωσή μου και όλα όσα έχω κάνει, εδώ (για όποιον έχει χρόνο και όρεξη για διάβασμα...)

Συνεχίζοντας το ψάξιμο βρήκα αυτό το πολύ ενδιαφέρον άρθρο.
http://techblog.gr/mobile/4-myths-ab...teries-425222/

Στο μύθο Νο 4 λέει:
_Η πλήρης εκφόρτιση έχει καταστροφικές συνέπειες  για τα ιόντα της μπαταρίας, και πρέπει να αποφεύγεται. Συγκεκριμένα,  πρέπει πάντα να υπάρχει κάποια ποσότητα φόρτισης, γιατί διαφορετικά  μπορεί να γίνει ζημιά στο σύστημα προστασίας που έχουν αυτές οι  μπαταρίες ( προστασία από “υπερφόρτιση” κ.α.).
Οι συχνές και πλήρεις εκφορτίσεις μπορεί να θέσουν την μπαταρία σε κατάσταση “βαθιάς εκφόρτισης” (deep discharge)
και να επηρεάσουν τους χρόνους φόρτισης και την διάρκεια ζωής της μπαταρίας.
Γενικά λοιπόν δεν αφήνουμε την συσκευή να «κλείσει» από μπαταρία πριν  την φορτίσουμε, διότι έχει το αντίθετο αποτέλεσμα από αυτό που  υποστηρίζει ο μύθος. Οι μερικές φορτίσεις είναι προτιμότερες για μια  μπαταρία Ι.Λ. και βοηθούν στο να διατηρεί υψηλούς ρυθμούς φόρτισης και  αποδοτικότητας.
_
*Αν και το παραπάνω (ως αποτέλεσμα) εξηγεί μια χαρά τι συμβαίνει στην δική μου περίπτωση,
(τουλάχιστον ως προς το θέμα της πολύ αργής φόρτισης),
είναι υπερβολικό νομίζω να συμβαίνει αυτό με μια μόνο φορά πλήρους αποφόρτισης!!! *  :Confused1: 
*Στο άρθρο, (και η λογική αυτό λέει), μιλάει για συχνές πλήρεις εκφορτίσεις...*

Επίσης, εδώ (μια απ' τις πηγές του άρθρου)
http://www.shop-e.gr/pals/index.php?...106&Itemid=114
γράφει:
_Οι κατασκευαστές προτείνουν να κάνουμε βυθίσεις εκφόρτισης που και που
Ναι, το προτείνουν γιατί είναι σωστό. Η χημεία ιόντων λιθίου και  πολυμερούς λιθίου, δεν έχει φαινόμενο μνήμης, έχει όμως… το κύκλωμα που  τις ελέγχει! Το κύκλωμα που αναφέραμε παραπάνω, διαθέτει μια «βάση  δεδομένων» οπου συλλέγει στατιστικά και μετρήσεις συνεχώς. Παρακολουθεί  δηλαδή την απόδοση της μπαταρίας και υπολογίζει με μαθηματικούς τύπους  το «πόση χωρητικότητα» έχουν τα κελιά που ελέγχει. Εαν λοιπόν  χρησιμοποιούμε πάντα τη μπαταρία όπως πρέπει, δηλαδή με μικρές  φορτίσεις, μη επιτρέποντας της να αδειάσει τελείως, το κύκλωμα αρχίζει  να βγάζει σφάλματα στις στατιστικές του και να θεωρεί πως οι μπαταρίες  διατηρούν μικρότερη ενέργεια απο όση πραγματικά μπορούν να χωρέσουν.
Εκεί ερχόμαστε εμείς για να βελτιώσουμε αυτές τις στατιστικές. Που και  που, δηλαδή περίπου κάθε 30 κύκλους φόρτισης-εκφόρτισης, πρέπει να  αφήσουμε την μπαταρία να βυθιστεί στο 3% της χωρητικότητας της. Με αυτό  τον τρόπο, το κύκλωμα καταγράφει στα δεδομένα του τις πραγματικές τιμές  χωρητικότητας και έτσι η μπαταρία μας θα έχει μεγαλύτερο χρόνο ζωής._

Εγώ λοιπόν το έκανα αυτό μία μόνο φορά, στην πρώτη φόρτιση.
*Καμιά ιδέα για το πως θα μπορούσα να... "ξυπνήσω" την μπαταρία να φορτίζει σωστά;*
Ίσως αυτό λύσει και το πρόβλημα που έχω με το άνοιγμα της συσκευής όταν αυτή είναι εντελώς κλειστή.


Υ.Γ.: Πριν από λίγο βρήκα κι ένα άλλο θέμα εδώ στο φόρουμ που με ανησυχεί πολύ.
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=67334

Και μπορεί να αφορά άλλο προιόν αλλά μιλάμε πάντα για μπαταρίες Li-ion.
Τα φώτα σας...

----------


## SV1JRT

Οπως και να έχει και για οποιοδήποτε λόγο, Η ΜΠΑΤΑΡΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΝΕΚΡΗ...
 Οπότε, είτε στείλε το στην αντιπροσωπεία (!!!!) για φτιάξιμο / αντικατάσταση. ή αγόρασε μπαταρία και άλαξέ την.

 Το να πλακώνεις τις θεωρείες και τις αναλύσεις ΔΕΝ προκειτε να σου φτιάξει το πρόβλημα....
 Τόσο απλά !!!!

----------


## corduroy27

Με αυτό που μου είπες μου θύμησες μια ιστορία που είχα λίγους μήνες πριν με μπαταρίες UPS.
http://www.howtofixit.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=65344
Ένα παιδί λοιπόν (σχόλιο #2) μου είπε κάτι αντίστοιχο μ' αυτό που λες.
Οι μπαταρίες είναι για πέταμα κλπ. κλπ.
Όταν έχω λίγο χρόνο και όρεξη, θα κοιτάξω να ενημερώσω το θέμα, (και με φώτο).
Λοιπόν  οι μπαταρίες αυτές που τις είχα ξεγράψει κι εγώ, λίγο καιρό  αργότερα  που κόπηκε το ρεύμα, παρατήρησα ότι δουλεύουν μια χαρά! (κάνα τεταρτάκι περίπου)
Έτσι ξαφνικά.  Δεν ξέρω πως και τι. Εγώ απλά είχα αναμμένο συνέχεια το  UPS όπως πάντα.  Δεν έκανα κάτι άλλο, πέρα από αυτά που είχα γράψει στο  θέμα.
Αν τελικά τις πέταγα, απλά θα έχανα 45 ευρώ περίπου...

Επανέρχομαι στην ταμπλέτα όμως.
Το  θέμα είναι ότι η αγορά είναι από Κίνα, με ότι αυτό συνεπάγεται...   (χρήμα, χρόνος, εγγύηση για το επόμενο ότι θα είναι καινούργιο, ΟΚ κλπ.)
Είναι  πολλές οι παράμετροι λοιπόν και δεν είναι τόσο απλό το θέμα. Δε  λέω... Στην περίπτωση που η μπαταρία είναι όντως ΠΕ, ότι κι αν κάνω ή πω  δεν  αλλάζει κάτι.
Τι γίνεται όμως αν δεν είναι έτσι; Αυτές τις πιθανότητες θέλω να  εξαντλήσω. Και εξήγησα νομίζω τους λόγους που με κάνουν να ελπίζω.

*Ήδη βλέπω μια βελτίωση!!!
Ενώ  μέχρι τώρα, (από όταν ξεκίνησαν τα προβλήματα), η μόνη περίπτωση να ανοίξει η ταμπλέτα ήταν με το  φορτιστή  συνδεδεμένο στην πρίζα,
(ανεξάρτητα αν η μπαταρία είναι  φορτισμένη ή  όχι), τώρα βλέπω, (όσες φορές το δοκίμασα), κλείνει και ανοίγει μόνο του, χωρίς την ανάγκη φορτιστή.*
Τώρα  ψάχνω να δω πως θα το κάνω *Root*, γιατί θέλω να χρησιμοποιήσω μια  εφαρμογή που λένε ότι είναι καλή και καλιμπράρει την μπαταρία από την  αρχή.
Ίσως... λέω ίσως... αυτό διορθώσει τις λάθος ενδείξεις για  την  χρήση της και την συνεχή σήμανση ότι φορτίζει ενώ στην  πραγματικότητα  δε φορτίζει.

* Όσο για το "ξύπνημα" που λέγαμε, εδώ θα ήθελα γνώμες από εσάς. Αν  υπάρχει τρόπος να στρώσω την μπαταρία... (ώστε να μη φορτίζει τόσο αργά)*
Δε μπορώ να πιστέψω έτσι απλά ότι με ένα ξελίγωμα μπορεί να έχει αχρηστευθεί τελείως.
Πάντως, πέρα από την φόρτιση, (που είναι αργή) *η συμπεριφορά της στην εκφόρτιση φαίνεται ΟΚ*.
Δε δείχνει δηλαδή να έχει πέσει η αυτονομία της. Αυτό ελπίζω να λέει κάτι.


Υ.Γ.:  Αυτό που είπες για αλλαγή μπαταρίας είναι κάτι που το έχω υπ' όψιν μου  και αν μπορούσα με κάποιον τρόπο να σιγουρευτώ ότι είναι 100% εκεί το  πρόβλημα και όχι π.χ. στο το κύκλωμα που τις ελέγχει,
θα προτιμούσα να  επέμβω ο ίδιος και να την αλλάξω, παρά να το στείλω Κίνα. Αλλά να είμαι σίγουρος, γιατί αλλιώς χάνω την όποια εγγύηση έχω...
Αλήθεια αυτό είναι μια απορία που έχω. *Από  το βύσμα την ταμπλέτας μέχρι τους ακροδέκτες της μπαταρίας υπάρχει  περίπτωση να μεσολαβεί κάποιο άλλο κύκλωμα; ή όλα αυτά βρίσκωνται εντός  μέσα της και με μια αλλαγή όλα καλά;* Γιατί σε κατάστημα  ηλεκτρονικών που έκανα αυτή την ερώτηση μου είπαν ότι το ρεύμα δεν πάει  κατευθείαν από τον φορτιστή στην μπαταρία και ότι μεσολαβεί κάποιο άλλο  κύκλωμα μέσα στην ταμπλέτα πριν πάει σ' αυτήν.
Τελικά τι ισχύει;

----------


## leosedf

Πολύ σωστά έκανες και το έβαλες εδώ http://www.howtofixit.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=65902 
*ΓΙΑΤΙ* όμως το έβαλες και εδώ?
Τέλος πάντων αυτά που λέει στο e-shop χοντρικά είναι ΜΛΚΙΕΣ.
Παρακάτω:
Χωρίς σχηματικό διάγραμμα της συσκευής πέτα την από τώρα στα σκουπίδια. Πρέπει να βρεις το κύκλωμα φόρτισης και να δεις αν αποδίδει σωστά και επίσης ΑΝ η μπαταρία σου είναι τύπου laptop με εσωτερικό μικροελεγκτή (που όντως καλιμπράρεται αλλά θα σου κοστίσει λίγο παραπάνω από το σανίδι κοπής, εκτός αν έχει χάσει τελείως την ισχύ με αποτέλεσμα να θέλει επαναπρογραμματισμό).

btw στο techblog κουβαλάνε τεχνολογία μιλάμε.... 3000 κύκλους φόρτισης σε λιθίου!!! Από που τις παίρνουν?

----------


## andreasmon

Το συγκεκριμενο Ταμπλετ δεν το ξερω,αλλα θα σου πω την εμπειρια μου απο το δικο μου,ενα Archos70.Καταρχην το δικο μου οταν φτασει η μπαταρια στο 10 τοις 100 της χωρητικοτητας της, βγαζει ενα μηνυμα οτι πρεπει να το κλεισω για λογους ασφαλειας δεδομενων οσο και μπαταριας,αν δεν το κλεισω ειτε αν δεν συνδεσω τον φορτιστη,τοτε μετα απο λιγο κλεινει απο μονο του.Το θεμα ειναι τι κανει μετα!!!!!Μου σπαει τα νευρα ενα πραγμα!!!!δεν ανοιγει με τιποτα!!!!Το αφηνω ωρες για φορτιση,μπορει να παει να ξεκινησει!!!και κανει επανεκιννηση συνεχεια.Αλλες φορες ειναι νεκρο,δεν ανοιγει τιποτα,δεν δειχνει τιποτα,δεν ακουγεται ο παραμικρος θορυβος!!!Του κανω ρη-σετ,αλλα τιποτα.Κανα 2 φορες νομισα οτι αυτο ειναι!!!!Τα εφτυσε!!!!αλλα παρολα αυτα μετα απο πολλες και επιμονες προσπαθειες ανοιγει.
    Ξεχασα να σου πω,οτι οταν κλεισει λογω πληρης εκφορτισης παρολο που δειχνει οτι φορτιζει,το σημα της αστραπης,δειχνει οτι δεν φορτιζει και οτι δεν ανεβαινει το ποσοστο φορτισης με τιποτα.Μετα απο ωρα αρχιζει να δειχνει το ποσοστο φορτισης να ανεβαινει.
 Γνωμη μου ειναι να το αφησεις να φορτισει οσες ωρεσ χρειαστει μεχρι το 100 τοις 100,χωρις να το ανοιξεις καθολου και εννοειται να το εχεισ κλειστο κατα την φορτιση,μπας και παρει τα ισα του!!!
 Πρεπει να εχουν ενα θεμα με την πληρη εκφορτιση της μπαταριας αυτα τα tablet.......
 Ελπιζω να το ξανα ζωντανεψεις 100 τοις 100.

----------


## corduroy27

> Πολύ σωστά έκανες και το έβαλες εδώ http://www.howtofixit.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=65902 
> *ΓΙΑΤΙ* όμως το έβαλες και εδώ?



Νόμιζω ότι μιλάμε για ξεχωριστά site.
Που έχουν μεν μια συγγένεια αλλά διαφορετικό λογαριασμό.
Αν κάνω λάθος, συγνώμη. Βασικά δεν ήξερα που είναι καλύτερα, εκεί ή εδώ;
Γενικά δε βλέπω πολύ πράγμα σχετικό με ταμπλέτες... Σιγά σιγά πιστεύω να δούμε περισσότερα θέματα σχετικά με αυτές...
Για να μην παρεξηγηθώ, δεν εννοώ ότι θέλω να βλέπω τέτοιες καταστάσεις.
Απλά όταν συμβαίνει κάτι, ας γράφουμε θέματα όπου μπορούμε μπας και βρούμε κάποια λύση και εκτός από τον εαυτό μας βοηθήσουμε και κάποιους άλλους στο μέλλον.





> Χωρίς σχηματικό διάγραμμα της συσκευής πέτα την από τώρα στα σκουπίδια. Πρέπει να βρεις το κύκλωμα φόρτισης και να δεις αν αποδίδει σωστά και επίσης ΑΝ η μπαταρία σου είναι τύπου laptop με εσωτερικό μικροελεγκτή (που όντως καλιμπράρεται αλλά θα σου κοστίσει λίγο παραπάνω από το σανίδι κοπής, εκτός αν έχει χάσει τελείως την ισχύ με αποτέλεσμα να θέλει επαναπρογραμματισμό).



Ε όχι και στα σκουπίδια ρε συ! Πολύ εύκολα το βλέπω αυτό να λέγεται. Το πολύ πολύ να το γυρίσω πίσω. Απλά την παλεύω να το αποφύγω αν γίνεται.  :Rolleyes: 
Τώρα για τα άλλα που λες, δυστυχώς δεν μπορώ να εμβαθύνω τόσο! Έχω επέμβει αρκετές φορές σε συσκευές αλλά για πιο απλά πράγματα.
Δεν έχω και τα κατάλληλα όργανα δυστυχώς. Πάντως αν για οποιοδήποτε λόγο δεν μπορέσω ούτε να το φτιάξω, ούτε να το αντικαταστήσω,
θα δοκιμάσω την τύχη μου κάπου που να ασχολούνται με επισκευές Tablet. Είναι το τελευταίο που θα ήθελα πάντως αυτό.  :Unsure: 





> btw στο techblog κουβαλάνε τεχνολογία μιλάμε.... 3000 κύκλους φόρτισης σε λιθίου!!! Από που τις παίρνουν?



Όντως, είναι υπερβολή αυτό!  :Biggrin: 





> Καταρχην το δικο μου οταν φτασει η μπαταρια στο 10 τοις 100 της χωρητικοτητας της, βγαζει ενα μηνυμα οτι πρεπει να το κλεισω για λογους ασφαλειας δεδομενων οσο και μπαταριας,αν δεν το κλεισω ειτε αν δεν συνδεσω τον φορτιστη,τοτε μετα απο λιγο κλεινει απο μονο του.Το θεμα ειναι τι κανει μετα!!!!!Μου σπαει τα νευρα ενα πραγμα!!!!δεν ανοιγει με τιποτα!!!!Το αφηνω ωρες για φορτιση,μπορει να παει να ξεκινησει!!!και κανει επανεκιννηση συνεχεια.Αλλες φορες ειναι νεκρο,δεν ανοιγει τιποτα,δεν δειχνει τιποτα,δεν ακουγεται ο παραμικρος θορυβος!!!Του κανω ρη-σετ,αλλα τιποτα.Κανα 2 φορες νομισα οτι αυτο ειναι!!!!Τα εφτυσε!!!!αλλα παρολα αυτα μετα απο πολλες και επιμονες προσπαθειες ανοιγει.
>     Ξεχασα να σου πω,οτι οταν κλεισει λογω πληρης εκφορτισης παρολο που δειχνει οτι φορτιζει,το σημα της αστραπης,δειχνει οτι δεν φορτιζει και οτι δεν ανεβαινει το ποσοστο φορτισης με τιποτα.Μετα απο ωρα αρχιζει να δειχνει το ποσοστο φορτισης να ανεβαινει.
>  Γνωμη μου ειναι να το αφησεις να φορτισει οσες ωρεσ χρειαστει μεχρι το 100 τοις 100,χωρις να το ανοιξεις καθολου και εννοειται να το εχεισ κλειστο κατα την φορτιση,μπας και παρει τα ισα του!!!
>  Πρεπει να εχουν ενα θεμα με την πληρη εκφορτιση της μπαταριας αυτα τα tablet...



Δηλαδή έχεις παρόμοιο θέμα με μένα, με τη διαφορά ότι εσένα έχει αντίστροφη συμπεριφορά στις ενδείξεις για την μπαταρία.
*Εσένα πότε σου παρουσιάστηκε το πρόβλημα; Από την αρχή ή μετά από κάποιο διάστημα;
Επίσης, λες ότι το πρόβλημα το έχεις αν αγνωήσεις την ειδοποίηση για φόρτιση και το αφήσεις να πέσει κάτω από 10%
Αν το φορτίσεις όμως πάνω από 10% είναι ΟΚ; Κανένα πρόβλημα τότε;*

----------


## leosedf

Καλά, μάλλον δεν κατάλαβες τίποτα.
Δεν θα βγάλεις άκρη Αποστόλη πέτα το στα σκουπίδια.

----------


## corduroy27

Χωρίς παρεξήγηση φίλε μου αλλά τυχαίνει να είσαι εκείνος που μου είχε προτείνει να πετάξω της μπαταρίες του UPS μου. (45 ευρώ στα σκουπίδια)
http://www.howtofixit.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=65344
Δε λέω ότι και τώρα έχεις άδικο. Αλλά μη θεωρείτε μερικοί τόσο περίεργο που κάποιοι από μας, (έστω κι αν γνωρίζουμε λιγότερα πράγματα),
προσπαθούμε να βρούμε λύση στο όποιο πρόβλημα και επιμένουμε όσο μπορούμε. Δεν είναι θέμα ξεροκεφαλιάς.
Απλά αν δε σιγουρευτούμε οι ίδιοι ότι δεν αξίζει το κόπο, δεν τα παρατάμε.
Αν δεις ποιο πάνω αναφέρω για την περίπτωση του UPS που σου λέω... (σχόλιο #2)
Στο συγκεκριμένο η αλήθεια είναι ότι κι εγώ το είχα παρατήσει το θέμα (για άλλους λόγους) αλλά εν τέλη αυτό δε σημαίνει ότι οι μπαταρίες ήταν για πέταμα!
Αν ήταν έτσι, τώρα δε θα λειτουργούσαν κανονικά! (τεσταρισμένα δύο φορές με διακοπή ρεύματος και φορτίο κάπου 35-40% αντέχουν κάνα τέταρτο)

Σε σχέση με το Tablet τώρα, ακόμα και 100% δίκιο να έχεις για το πρόβλημα, δεν τίθεται θέμα να το πετάξω!!!
Δες ξέρω εσύ τι θα έκανες στη θέση μου αλλά αν διαβάσεις όλο το θέμα, η ταμπλέτα είναι ολοκαίνουργια και το πολύ πολύ να την αλλάξω ή να ζητήσω refund...
Αυτά. Φιλικά πάντα.  :Smile:

----------


## leosedf

Ναι βρε Αποστόλη αλλά δεν διάβασες τι είπα πιο πάνω.
Δεν έχεις σχέδιο.
Δεν έχεις εργαλεία.
Δεν έχεις γνώσεις.

Πάρε ένα σφυρί και βάρα το μπας και φτιάξει.

Πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να βρεις κάποιο service manual που αν είναι καλοφτιαγμένο θα έχει μέσα και οδηγίες για καλιμπράρισμα και σχέδια ώστε να μπορέσεις να έχεις κάποια βάση για να αρχίσεις να μετράς η να κάνεις δοκιμές. Είναι πολύ βασικό έστω κάποιο σχέδιο.
Για να ελέγξεις τη μπαταρία χρειάζεσαι κάποιο αναλυτή (π.χ. http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=68722 ) και μόνο τότε θα μπορείς να σιγουρευτείς ότι η απόδοση της μπαταρίας σου είναι ΟΚ. Αν είναι καλή προχωράς στη συσκευή με το σχέδιο μετρώντας κλπ.

----------


## corduroy27

Προφανώς και ισχύουν αυτά που λες. (όχι το πρώτο κομμάτι βέβαια, με το σφυρί!!!)
Βέβαια το να μιλάμε για Service Manual σε κινέζικο προιόν, είναι πολύ καλό για να 'ναι αληθινό!
Εδώ σε αντίστοιχα επώνυμα προιόντα και δεν παίζει να βρεις, πόσο μάλλον σε αυτά.
Κάποτε θυμάμαι ότι σε πολύ καλά προιόντα δίνανε Service Manual στον τελικό χρήστη, (στη συσκευασία τους δηλαδή).
Πιο συγκεκριμένα σε μια ITT στερεοφωνική τηλεόραση που είχε πάρει ο πατέρας μου, στα τέλη της δεκαετίας του 80!
Μακάρι να υπήρχαν αυτά αλλά δυστυχώς...

Το άρθρο που έχεις γράψει το είχα δει πιο παλιά, όταν έψαχνα για μπαταρίες λιθίου για φακό LED.
Είναι πραγματικά πολύ αξιόλογο και χρήσιμο, ειδικά για όσους έχουν τη δυνατότητα τέτοιων μετρήσεων.  :Thumbup1: 
Στην περίπτωσή μου βέβαια δε θα σκεφτόμουν κάτι τέτοιο, γιατί δε σκοπεύω να ανοίξω τη συσκευή, λόγω εγγύησης.

Οι λύσεις που ψάχνω είναι πιο απλές και πρακτικές.
Όπως για παράδειγμα το αν η αλλαγή *Kernal* (που διαχειρίζεται το Hardware της συσκευής), *Firmware/Rom* κλπ. θα μπορούσε να βοηθήσει.
Επίσης χθες κατάφερα να κάνω *Root* την ταμπλέτα και ψάχνομαι για ειδικά Software που ισχυρίζονται ότι κάνουν *Battery Calibration*.
Ελπίζω κάποιο από αυτά να κάνει δουλειά...
https://play.google.com/store/search...n&c=apps&hl=el

----------


## leosedf

Για να βρεις σχηματικό θα πρέπει να το κομματιάσεις και να δεις τι γράφει και στη μητρική. Ποιος το κατασκεύασε  κλπ.
Αν το υλικό σου είναι χαλασμένο με το λογισμικό σου δεν θα κάνεις τίποτα.

----------


## corduroy27

Να το ανοίξω δε με συμφέρει όπως είπα λόγω εγγύησης.
Αν το πρόβλημα είναι στο Hardware, προφανώς θα πάει για αλλαγή.
Απλά μου φαίνεται περίεργο να χάλασε έτσι ξαφνικά, ενώ την πρώτη μέρα ήταν σε όλα του ΟΚ!
Και σκέφτομαι μήπως το γεγονός ότι το άφησα να πέσει στο 2% την πρώτη φορά, το αποσυντόνισε.
Αλλά  ρε γαμώτο, μία φορά έγινε. Τι διάλο; Τόσο πολύ ευαίσθητες είναι ποια  αυτές οι λιθίου; (ή το όποιο κύκλωμα τις διαχειρίζεται)
Προσπαθώ λοιπόν να το συνεφέρω σε επίπεδο Software ή με όποιον άλλο πρακτικό τρόπο μπορεί να στρώσει,
(π.χ. συνεχείς φορτίσεις αποφορτίσεις) κι αν δε φτιάξει... πάει για αλλαγή!

Να ρωτήσω και κάτι άλλο όμως που με ενδιαφέρει.
Από ότι είδα στην επίσημη σελίδα της ταμπλέτας, χρειάζεται τροφοδοτικό *5V 2.5A*
Το μαγαζάκι μου έστειλε ένα που βγάζει *5V 2.0A*
Πολλοί έχουν λάβει την ταμπλέτα με τέτοιο.
Μιας  και η συσκευασία είναι πολύ λεπτή και δεν χωράει ουσιαστικά τίποτα πέρα  από την ταμπλέτα, σου δίνουν ότι έχουν... (ανάλογα το μαγαζί και το τι  έχουν σε Stock)
Μια χαρά βέβαια λένε τα παιδιά ότι φορτίζει και με *2A*. Αλλά κάποιοι έχουν αγοράσει από μόνοι τους τροφοδοτικό με *3A*.
Από τη στιγμή που η συσκευή τραβάει όσο θέλει/χρειάζεται, υπάρχει πρόβλημα να πάρω κι εγώ ένα τέτοιο;
Υποθέτω πως ένα με *3A* θα ζεστένεται-ζωρίζεται λιγότερο.
Υπενθυμίζω ότι ένας χρήστης από το myphone μου είπε πως όταν το σύνδεσε σε τροφοδοτικό, είδε να τραβάει *1.8A*.
Το δικό μου, που το βάλαμε επίσης σε τροφοδοτικό, έδειχνε ότι τραβάει *1.5A*
Σε κάθε περίπτωση πολύ κάτω από τα *3A*.
Φαντάζομαι δε θα υπάρχει πρόβλημα αν πάρω ένα με *3A*, σωστά;

----------


## leosedf

Όχι δεν θα έχεις πρόβλημα είτε με 3 είτε με μεγαλύτερο, ίσα ίσα θα ζορίζεται λιγότερο. Οι καταναλώσεις που έχεις είναι μικρές όμως. Δεν έχει σημασία βέβαια και 3 να βάλεις θα παίζει.

----------


## andreasmon

φιλε μαλον δεν καταλαβες τι εγραψα,ή εγω μπορει να μην το εγραψα καλα,το tablet archos70 250gb δουλευει μια χαρα,αυτο που σου εγραψα μου τα κανει,και μου σπαει τα νευρα,οσεσ φορεσ αγνοησω ,οταν μου βγαλει μηνυμα για χαμηλη μπαταρια,και δεν συνδεσω φορτιστη,ειτε βαριεμαι και δεν το κανω,τοτε κλεινει και μου βγαινει η ψυχη να ξαναζωντανεψει.......κοινος μου βγαζει το λαδι,κανα 2 φορες νομισα οτι ηταν νεκρο,οτι χαλασε και οτι επρεπε να το πεταξω,αφου με τα 1000 ζορια αναστηθηκε ,απο τοτε δουλευει ρολοι και προσεχω να μην μου ξανακλεισει απο μπαταρια.
    αυτο ενουσα,για να το παλεψεις οπως προειπεσ και αμα το κανεις και λειτουργηισει να μην το ξαναφησεις με τιποτα να σου σβησει απο χαμηλη μπαταρια.Ειναι μεγαλη πικρα να το ξαναζωντανευεις οταν κλεινει απο μπαταρια.Και να σκεφτεις εχω ακομα εγγυηση με service στην ελλαδα,αλλα παρολα αυτα δεν το εστειλα.
    Παιζει ομως να ναι και ο σκληρος δισκοσ,οταν το πρωτοπηρα δεν εβλεπε το σκληρο 250gb,το παλεψα,πηρα το σερβισ,μου ειπαν και εκανα φιλμ γουερ απ ντειτ,αλλα τιποτα ,το εστειλα πισω και μου εστειλαν αλλο καινουριο,σφραγισμενο στο κουτι του,που δουλευει ρολοι,αρκει να μην μου κλεισει απο μπαταρια.
  Αυτα απο μενα.

----------


## blero

Σου προτείνω σαν πιο εφικτο, να ελέγξεις το φορτιστή σου αν ανταποκρίνεται στα καθήκοντα του (δοκιμασε ταση και ταση υπο φορτιο).
Οσο για τις ταμπλετες θεωρω οτι ειναι λιγο πιο χρησιμες απο τους δισκους σερβιρισματος  :Tongue2:

----------


## corduroy27

Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις σας...





> Σου  προτείνω σαν πιο εφικτο, να ελέγξεις το φορτιστή σου αν ανταποκρίνεται  στα καθήκοντα του (δοκιμασε ταση και ταση υπο φορτιο).



Τέτοια θέλω... Εφικτά πράγματα  :Biggrin: 
Αυτό που λες πάντως το έχω κάνει και έχει ενδιαφέρον. Παρέλειψα όμως να το αναφέρω εδώ.
Λοιπόν η τάση του φορτιστή χωρίς φορτίο είναι *5.03V* Όταν όμως φορτίζει την ταμπλέτα πέφτει στα *4* κάτι Volt!
Θα μπορούσε λέτε να φταίει αυτό για την αργή φόρτιση;* Είναι λογικό να πέφτει η τάση τόσο όταν φορτίζει;*

Μήπως τελικά έχει δίκιο ένα παιδί σε ξένο φόρουμ που γράφει για παραπάνω τάση; (σχόλιο #480)
ο οποίος μάλιστα γράφει πως έχει αγοράσει ταμπλέτα και τροφοδοτικό απ' ευθείας απ' την εταιρία παραγωγής τους.
http://www.slatedroid.com/topic/6394...st__p__1007449 

_"Chuwi V88 requires 5.4V charging voltage and 2A charging current, otherwise it won't charge or charge very very slowly"_
Ίσως η λογική του παιδιού είναι ότι αν το τροφοδοτικό δίνει κάτι παραπάνω από *5V*, τότε με φορτίο θα δίνει όσο πρέπει, δηλαδή *5V* (καθαρά)
Βέβαια επίσημα στα χαρακτηριστικά του Tablet (στα Specifications) μιλάνε για *5V*
http://www.chuwi.com/index.php?m=Pro...how&id=30&l=en

Εν τέλη τι ειναι προτιμότερο; Ένα τροφοδοτικό *5V 3A* ή ένα *5.4V 2A*? Γιατί έχω βρει ένα τέτοιο.
Εσείς τι λέτε;

----------


## leosedf

Με τέτοια πτώση τάσης λογικό να μη φορτίζει.
Η ο φορτιστής είναι προβληματικός η έχεις βραχυκύκλωμα μέσα κάπου και έχεις τρελή πτώση τάσης.
Όσο πιο πολλά Α τόσο πιο καλά.
Στην περίπτωση που έχεις γερό τροφοδοτικό όμως και δίνει πολλά Α ενώ έχεις βραχυκύκλωμα θα πάρει φωτιά.

----------


## corduroy27

Να ενημερώσω ότι χθες το βράδυ έκανα μία πλήρη φόρτιση (από αποφόρτιση) στα πλαίσια μιας εφαρμογής *Battery Calibration*.
Βέβαια λόγω του προβλήματος που έχω και η ταμπλέτα θεωρεί ότι είναι συνεχώς στην πρίζα, δε μπορώ να ξέρω αν έχει κάνει τίποτα.
Αυτό  που παρατήρησα όμως είναι ότι αυτή τη φορά μειώθηκε ο χρόνος φόρτισης  από 11,6 ώρες που χρειάστηκαν την προηγούμενη φορά που το παρακολούθησα,  σε 9 ώρες περίπου.
Επίσης να πω ότι από αυτονομία η μπαταρία τα πάει πολύ καλά. Άμα λύσω το πρόβλημα των data χρήσης της, θα επανέλθω αλλά νομίζω 6 ώρες τις έχει... (όχι βέβαια για παιχνίδια)
Ελπίζω με τις συνεχείς φορτίσεις εκφορτίσεις  που κάνω να μειωθεί κι άλλο ο χρόνος, αφού απέχω ακόμα πολύ από τις 3  ώρες περίπου που λογικά χρειάζονται για να φορτίσει.
Είναι βέβαια και  το θέμα της τάσης του τροφοδοτικού που μάλλον πέφτει αρκετά την ώρα της  φόρτισης και ίσως εκεί να οφείλεται η μεγάλη αργοπορία.

* Χρειάζομαι λοιπόν κάποιες διευκρινήσεις ώστε να επιλέξω έναν καλύτερο φορτιστή.*

*1ον* Είναι λογικό να πέφτει η τάση του φορτιστή όταν φορτίζει;
       Όπως λέει ο Κωνσταντίνος, εμένα μάλλον πέφτει πολύ αλλά γενικότερα, αν  χάνει π.χ. *300-400mV* είναι ΟΚ ή δεν πρέπει να πέφτει καθόλου;

*2ον* Εν τέλη, (και αυτό έχει κάποια σχέση με το παραπάνω ερώτημα), είναι προτιμότερο ένα τροφοδοτικό *5V 3A* ή ένα *5.4V 2A* στην δική μου περίπτωση;





> ...η έχεις βραχυκύκλωμα μέσα κάπου και έχεις τρελή πτώση τάσης



Χμμμ... *Το βραχυκύκλωμα που λες υπάρχει κάποιος πρακτικός τρόπος να επιβεβαιώσω ότι υπάρχει;*
π.χ. αν αφήσω την ταμπλέτα ανοιχτή στην αναμονή και δω ότι πέφτει η μπαταρία 10% σε 1-2 ώρες, σημαίνει αυτό που λες;

----------


## picdev

έχω φτιάξει ένα φορτιστή μπαταρίας λιθίου, με ένα ολοκληρομένο της maxim, τι έφτιαξα δηλαδή , όλα τα κάνει το ολοκληρωμένο, απλά η κάθε μπαταρία διαφέρει στη τάση φόρτισης, πχ αντί να ειναι 5.3 5.4, αυτό το ρύθμιζες, 
επίσης ρύθμιζες τη φόρτιση, αν θες να είναι 100mA ή 500mA, 
γενικά δεν μπορείς να επέμβεις στη φόρτιση της μπαταρίας, γιατί οι μπαταρίες λιθίου σκάνε πολύ εύκολα, ακόμα και αν πέσει η τάση κάτω απο κάποιο όριο. Ετσι όλες οι προστασίες είναι στο ολοκληρωμένο φόρτισης.
Το ολοκληρωμένο μπορεί να παίρνει 5volt και να μετατρέπει τη τάση σε 5.4 που χρειάζεται για τη μπαταρία.
Κάνε το κόπο να ανοίξεις το τάμπλετ και να το εντοπίσεις ,  ,δεν νομίζω να δυσκολευτείς θα είναι δίπλα στα πιν της μπαταρίας

----------


## corduroy27

Καλά και χρήσιμα αυτά που λες αλλά όπως είπα δεν πρόκειται να ανοίξω τη συσκευή λόγω εγγύησης.
Επειδή λιγοστεύουν οι μέρες που μπορώ να ζητήσω αντικατάσταση, θα παρακαλούσα αν γίνεται να απαντήσει κάποιος σ' αυτά που έθεσα στο προηγούμενο μήνυμα.
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## kleima

Καλησπερα.στο ταμπλετ μου,το προβλημα ειναι,πως δεν φορτιζει καθολου.διχνει οτι φορτιζει.μετα απο ωρες,το ανοιγω,ενφανιζει την εταιρεια,σβυνει και ξαναενφανιζει την μπαταρεια!.αγορασα καινουργια μπαταριασ,τα ιδια.καμια αλλαγη.πριν την αγορα της μπαταριας,το ειχα στηλει δυο φορες για επισκευη.απο 30€ πληρωσα για καθε φορα.αποτε σκεφτηκα πως το προβλημα,ειναι στην μπαταρια.την συνδεσα κανονικα τιποτα,οτι και στην αλλη μπαταρια.την συνδεσα αναποδα.ανοιξε,ενφανιστηκε η επιφανεια εργασιας,συνδεθηκε στο διαδυκτιο,ολα καλα.το εσβυσα για να βιδωσα την πλακετα.το εκλεισα και με το πουτο πατησα να ανοιξη,ενφανιζει τα ιδια.την εταιρια κασ την μπαταρια οτι φορτιζει.αν ο φορτιστης,ειναι εκτος,δεν αναβει.τι φταιει?

----------


## Panoss

Μάλλον το κύκλωμα φόρτισης (βρίσκεται μέσα στο τάμπλετ).

----------

